# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El Gobierno planea proteger hasta 2.900 kilómetros de ríos

## Embalses

*El Gobierno planea proteger hasta 2.900 kilómetros de ríos* 
05-11-2008 (El País)El País

El Gobierno debe proteger 2.927,1 kilómetros de río en los 357 tramos fluviales que quedan vírgenes en España. Así lo establece un informe encargado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente al Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas (Cedex), del Ministerio de Fomento, en el que se identifican las zonas que cumplen los requisitos para ser incluidas en el Catálogo Nacional de Reservas Naturales Fluviales. Esta red nació con la reforma, en 2005, de la ley del Plan Hidrológico Nacional, y sigue en tramitación. Medio Ambiente ha enviado el informe a las confederaciones hidrográficas para que le den su opinión y, antes de aprobarlo, lo enviará a las comunidades autónomas.
En 2005, y como enmienda a la ley impulsada por Ecologistas en Acción, el Congreso creó un nuevo sistema de espacios protegidos. Se trataba de 'preservar sin alteraciones aquellos tramos de ríos con escasa o nula intervención humana'. La intención del texto era salvar, de los alterados sistemas fluviales, al menos las zonas que siguen vírgenes, principalmente en el nacimiento de los ríos.
En estas reservas fluviales estaría prohibido construir cualquier presa o realizar vertidos -lo que limitaría la urbanización- sin una declaración de impacto ambiental. Medio Ambiente encargó en 2006 al Cedex el estudio sobre qué zonas deberían protegerse. El informe, de 35 páginas, al que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS, fue entregado el pasado 5 de marzo. Es el resultado de año y medio de trabajo en el que los expertos del Cedex han recorrido todos los ríos e identificado su estado de conservación así como catalogado el tipo de vegetación dominante en cada espacio.
El texto describe 357 tramos que, de ser declarados bajo protección, formarían 'una verdadera red de corredores biológicos de índole fluvial'. En el listado se suceden las cabeceras de los ríos, generalmente desde el nacimiento hasta la primera presa o los primeros vertidos. Atendiendo a ello, deberían ser reservas naturales fluviales los 25 primeros kilómetros del Jarama; 9,3 del Eresma, la cabecera del Arlanzón, las Hoces del Duratón; 104 kilómetros del Alto Tajo; los 4,7 primeros kilómetros del Segura, en Jaén; la cabecera del Pas; 19,1 kilómetros del Lumbiere; 42,6 kilómetros del río Aragón, en el Pirineo; el Irati, en Navarra...
La cuenca con más kilómetros a conservar deberá ser la del Ebro (1.562,2) principalmente en el Pirineo; seguida del Tajo (con 623,5 kilómetros) y el Guadalquivir (181,1). Aunque el porcentaje de cada río protegido es pequeño, al localizarse en los nacimientos, este catálogo de reservas fluviales se convertiría en una red de zonas protegidas en montaña que tendría un gran impacto, según los expertos. Supondría, por ejemplo, preservar casi todos los ríos de la sierra de Madrid o del Pirineo, en los que cada nuevo vertido o urbanización estaría limitado. La reserva sería exclusivamente del dominio público hidráulico, el agua y la ribera del río, que es lo que es competencia de Medio Ambiente. Tras la cesión de la gestión de los parques nacionales a las autonomías, debido a una sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional, esta red sería el mayor espacio protegido en manos del Gobierno.
El ministerio afirma que ha enviado el informe del Cedex a las confederaciones hidrográficas para que den su opinión sobre los espacios que proponga el Cedex y que luego dará audiencia a las comunidades autónomas. Ecologistas en Acción le ha apremiado para que cree la prometida red de espacios naturales. Hasta ahora no había una figura de protección específica para ríos y los expertos del Cedex se han basado en la legislación de EE UU, que tiene un Sistema Nacional de Ríos Salvajes y Escénicos.
El estudio recoge también 'una lista de tramos escénicos o paisajes fluviales de especial interés', que se definen como zonas en las que, 'aun existiendo la alteración humana, los valores socio-ambientales y culturales que mantienen requieren su protección'. De estos hay 98 tramos que suman otros 1.281,5 kilómetros. En total, el estudio oficial recomienda proteger 4.208 kilómetros en 455 tramos para crear una red nacional de ríos protegidos.

----------

